# MasterBuilt 20050611 ???



## arbond (Jul 31, 2011)

So, i got a MasterBuilt 20050611 model as a gift this week.  Not even sure where they purchased it yet.  The "instruction" manual is great for the safety features and assembly instructions.  It has some recommendations about roasting times, and some nice recipes.

What the manual is lousy at is giving instructions on how to operate the smoker.  There is barely anything there to show you how to light it.  There is NOTHING there about where to place the chips, the water, or the meat (should it be top, bottom, middle racks if alone?  What if there are multiple types of meats?  Where do the drippings go?)  Anyway, I'm just venting about the quality of the manual.

The good news is I am learning a lot here at this site....thank you to everyone.

Here is what I am confused about though.  My model is the 20050611.  If I google that - I find very little information about that model, almost like it doesn't exist?  I see lots of info about the 20050106 - and the pictures of that model look just like the one in my garage now.

Anyone have any ideas what is up with this?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you take some photo's of it so we can see them?


----------



## arbond (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the one I received as a gift - 20050611


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

There are a lot of guys here with that smoker & should be along to answer your questions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

I just found this thread, this may help you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...xl-assembly-review-with-photos-dial-up-beware


----------



## arbond (Aug 1, 2011)

That site was helpful Al.  It's not quite the same one - mine is narrower and taller than the "XL".  But there was some good stuff in there.

It amazes me how poor a company's manuals can be in this day and age.  And there is basically no help at their website either.....very poor.  That company needs someone to go in there and shake up their customer service/help department.

And I still don't know why it seems like my model # doesn't exist anywhere.  ?????


----------



## stumprat (Aug 1, 2011)

I use the same smoker. Mine works like a dream.

I use an 8" cast iron skillet for my wood chunks. And set it right on top of the provided (useless) wood pan.

I also use a larger stainless steel pan for water. The stock pan is way too small.

The cast iron skillet and larger water/drip pan really keep the internal temp stable.

For cold smoking i flip my skillet upside down. And set my AmazeN pellet smoker on it.

I also leave the vent on top backside wide open for every smoke.

Did you have any specific questions?


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice smoker..


----------



## tri0de (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got mine yesterday, assembled it yesterday and did by first smoke today (Monday). 3 racks of ribs and 8 chicken breasts, rubbed with a Cajun style dry rub and smoked over pecan.

Nice smoker.

Congrats


----------

